# Hello from Eventide Audio



## Orville (Mar 16, 2021)

I work for Eventide Audio and joined VI-Control to participate in the community and answer any questions you may have. I look forward to conversing with everybody.


----------



## Fidelity (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey! Just wanted to say that your guys' plugins rock <3


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi Orville 👋
As a longtime Eventide customer and VI-C participant it is really great seeing you here @VI-C!


----------



## Orville (Mar 16, 2021)

My pleasure! I look forward to reading about how you use our products.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice! Welcome.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi Orville! I've worked with one of your former cohorts, and used to meet up with a couple others at trade shows, you work for an amazing company!

I held out on the plugins for a long time because the two that interested me the most were Instant Phaser and Instant Flanger - both of which still live on one of my racks. Once they were part of the bundle I leapt, and no regrets.

Has anyone requested a 1745M? I have a couple boxes of parts given to me by a friend(??) years ago. I've been meaning to see if I can assemble one or two from the parts, but never seem to get around to it. A plugin version could be a lot of fun.

Excellent products, keep them coming!!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome to the site, *Orville*. Another longtime Eventide user here. Great stuff!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome Orville - I've known Ray Maxwell forever, I've used Eventide products forever, and I think I might have helped to convince a fellow forum member to join me in taking the plunge for an h9000. So far he seems giddy with excitement so I think my sales pitch might have helped!


----------



## sndmarks (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome Orville, happy to have you here. Any chance h9000 chained fx style presets will be available as part of the plugin bundle?

And fwiw, @charlieclouser, you totally convinced me too. Just waiting on the right project to justify the expense.


----------



## Orville (Apr 28, 2021)

sndmarks said:


> Welcome Orville, happy to have you here. Any chance h9000 chained fx style presets will be available as part of the plugin bundle?
> 
> And fwiw, @charlieclouser, you totally convinced me too. Just waiting on the right project to justify the expense.


This is a great question but unfortunately we don't have a way to do this yet. I'll forward the suggestion to our engineers though. In the interim, we did create some cool examples you can see in this playlist. After the intro & tip/tricks videos you'll see a whole slew of H9 Plug-in Series "Chaining" ideas. Note, this is a playlist so you either have to watch all the videos in a row or jump over to YouTube so you can choose which videos you'd like to see. Not all of them are effect-chain vids.


----------

